
$25 Oil Is Coming and It'll Bring a New World Order - __xjb__
http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/opinion-dollar25-oil-is-coming-and-along-with-it-a-new-world-order/ar-BBBth5X?ocid=spartanntp
======
airbreather
I am extremely doubtful because also means LNG will half current price and at
these prices it makes very strong economic sense to generate an awful lot more
electricity with LNG (or liquid fuels for that matter), so this will put a
floor under the price way before $25.

These reports usually consider the open loop scenario without the closed loop
effects and the adaptability of humans, especially where there is a profit to
be made.

